# Livingston still key to plans



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...478.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe



> The Clippers could offer the third-year point guard, under contract next season for $4.4 million, a multiyear extension this summer that would begin in the 2008-09 season. If Livingston declined an extension offer, he would become a restricted free agent after next season, and the Clippers could match offers from other clubs.
> 
> Before the season, the Clippers decided to offer Livingston a long-term deal, team sources said, and that's still their plan despite his uneven performance to this point.





> But based on his production, how much should the Clippers offer Livingston?
> 
> Although Livingston is having his best season statistically, averaging 9.7 points, a team-leading 5.6 assists and 3.4 rebounds, he has not shot well or scored consistently, contributing to the Clippers' problems on offense.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

imo he's worth no more than 8 million per season.it would be ludicrous if somoene got a 10+ million contract by averaging 10 points, 5 assists and 3 rebounds..


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

kid is garbage...we shouldnt be offering anything to him in the first place


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Not giving him up for pierce and ivserson will haunt this franchise for years, more than not giving up charles smith for charles barkley.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Give him a 5 year, 35 million extension with incentives such as getting up to 9 dimes per game and such to motivate him.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Not giving him up for pierce and ivserson will haunt this franchise for years, more than not giving up charles smith for charles barkley.


yeah....i hope your wrong and i hope i am wrong cuz i think the same thing....
and they should not offer him anything they should just let whatever dreams they had 
of him go......spend the money on another PG any point guard a mediocre point guard who is still young.....ANYBODY....Sam probably has 1 year left so he will need to be somewhat young...geesh
id be content with Rick Brunson at this point....


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

oh yeah and whats the point of giving him an extension??? 
there are plenty of point guards who can give us the same crappy production he does for way less...
and you cant even say anything about him affecting the game he DOES NOTHING...the other day it seemed he was just a body on the floor taking up ******* space .....
i say if they DO GIVE HIM AN EXTENSION..then the franchise may be doomed....


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

I wouldn't offer him more than three years 18 million.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Damn, i had a hunch the clippers had already decided to offer him a big extension. If Dunleavy is still here during the offseason, i expect a 50-60 million dollar extension :thumbdown:

He doesn't deserve anything beyond $5 mil per year tho.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

leidout said:


> Damn, i had a hunch the clippers had already decided to offer him a big extension. If Dunleavy is still here during the offseason, i expect a 50-60 million dollar extension :thumbdown:
> 
> He doesn't deserve anything beyond $5 mil per year tho.


The problem is that some other team will give him an undeserving contract if he declines the offer this off-season. Right to be fair to Livingston he deserves about what Ridnour got, 7 million a year for 3 years.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

You want to know what's really HILARIOUS? When the offseason we drafted Korolev, I suggested trading Livingston because I had given up on him, EVERY member here gave me alot of ish, it's funny how the tables turn and everyone wants Livingston's head. Just had to point it out because I find it very funny for some reason. :lol: :lol: :yay: :yay:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Food for thought. Livingston who is having by far a "career year" numbers wise,and who we turned down iverson and pierce for:

31 minutes: 9.7 points, 5.6 assists, 2.14 turnovers, 3.4 rebounds, has hit 4 out of 14 three pointers.

Brunson, the last guy kept on the roster a couple years ago:

24 minutes: 5.5 points, 5.1 assists, 1.6 TO, 2.3 rebounds, hit 48 out of 130 three pointers. 

Brunson was let go by the team, livingston we wont trade for superstars, and were probably going to give him 50 million dollars.

Im not saying brunson> livingston (even though the stats say so), im saying, where is the logic in turning down superstars for a player who has shown zero so far in the league?


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> You want to know what's really HILARIOUS? When the offseason we drafted Korolev, I suggested trading Livingston because I had given up on him, EVERY member here gave me alot of ish, it's funny how the tables turn and everyone wants Livingston's head. Just had to point it out because I find it very funny for some reason. :lol: :lol: :yay: :yay:


i would not be surprised if those boneheads are still blinded by livingston's fake hype...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

haha i was one of the "bashers" but i did it for a good reason im glad people are starting to see what i have been saying since i got on these boards....and well....the people who defended him are a few now ...


----------



## JUMP SHOT CLINIC (Jan 16, 2007)

as much as i like Livingston...ive "finalllly" given up, but i put some of the blame on the Coaching staff for not developing this kid into "Anfernee" hardaway. Penetrate! Take that **** to the f ing rack!:worthy:


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

JUMP SHOT CLINIC said:


> as much as i like Livingston...ive "finalllly" given up, but i put some of the blame on the Coaching staff for not developing this kid into "Anfernee" hardaway. *Penetrate! Take that **** to the f ing rack!*:worthy:


that's exactly what I would like to see him do more, drive and dish. The best PGs in the league like Paul, Nash, Kidd, etc. get the ball into lane any time they want. That draws the defense in and then it opens up the perimeter for your teammates. He needs to make **** happen and take conrol of the game instead of playin like a scared *****.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

PAIDNFULL23 said:


> that's exactly what I would like to see him do more, drive and dish. The best PGs in the league like Paul, Nash, Kidd, etc. get the ball into lane any time they want. That draws the defense in and then it opens up the perimeter for your teammates. He needs to make **** happen and take conrol of the game instead of playin like a scared *****.



i've always thought the same thing...whenever livy does decide take it to the rim, he always seems to be able to beat his man off the dribble...he needs to improve his finishing skills and dunk that ****...however, i don't think it is livy's fault that he doesn't constantly take it to the rack...the clippers run a very structured offense, albiet structured ineffectively, but structured nonetheless...and i don't think dun calls any clearouts for livy at all...the offense is usually livy bringing the ball up, passing off to brand below the stripe and brand pump faking, then passing off to mobley/maggette/thomas/cassell for the bricked jumper...always one pass, no movement, then a brick from the outside...stupid dumbleavy...i've had my doubts ever since the infamous ewing/bell play...


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> i've always thought the same thing...whenever livy does decide take it to the rim, he always seems to be able to beat his man off the dribble...he needs to improve his finishing skills and dunk that ****...however, i don't think it is livy's fault that he doesn't constantly take it to the rack...the clippers run a very structured offense, albiet structured ineffectively, but structured nonetheless...and i don't think dun calls any clearouts for livy at all...the offense is usually livy bringing the ball up, passing off to brand below the stripe and brand pump faking, then passing off to mobley/maggette/thomas/cassell for the bricked jumper...*always one pass, no movement, then a brick from the outside...stupid dumbleavy...i've had my doubts ever since the infamous ewing/bell play...*


yeah I know exactly what you are talikng about, I feel your pain. How is Dumbleavy goin to have a structured offense that is ineffective, predictable and consists of no creativity. Everything is throwing the ball into the post, no matter if it is a guard. Yeah Sam is good at posting up smaller guards, but when you do that you **** up the court balance b/c now your bigs are hanging around the perimeter where they are not comfortable.


----------

